
Complain HN: The new GitHub's layout is a monstrosity - gioscarab
I hope they will revert this.
======
dang
We've moved the comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23617229](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23617229),
which is currently on the front page.

------
verdverm
Another concurrent thread
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23617229](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23617229)

------
gioscarab
That was the best thing to do, thank you dan for moving this, better it did
not reach the first page with this title.

